# Isolation-Widerstand & Kabel-Widerstand messen



## ralfsps (15 April 2010)

Hallo Kollegen
Es geht um Messungen in einem Schlatschrank.
1- wie wird ein "Isolation Widerstand " gemessen? (Ich habe nur 230 V AC am Schaltschrankt. Zum messen brauche ich 500 V DC)

Was für Messgeräte braucht man für sowas?
2-kann man ein Kabel (0.5, 1.5,2.5,6 mm2)Widerstand mit einem normalen 
Multimeter messen?
Danke im voraus
Ralf


----------



## libra1780 (15 April 2010)

1 - ich kenn es umgangssprachlich als megger, also MegaOhmMeter.
die isolationsmessung ist aber auf den besseren installationsmessgreräten (elektroinstallateur) auch vorhanden. megaohmmeter kriegst aber schon ab 250€ neu

2 - jain.. ein sehr präzises würde gehen, wir befinden uns bei kurzen strecken im milliohmbereich. rechnen geht doch auch, ist zuverlässig..

R = l / ( A * (1 / kappa))

wobei l = länge in km, kappa = 56 bei kupfer, A = querschnitt in mm²


----------

